# On the fence......tough decision



## tomcatjohnson (Aug 7, 2017)

I still find myself so much on the fence. I currently have so much freedom in what I do and where I am. As an inside wireman what are the day to day work days like. In what I do now I am all over the city meeting new customers solving problems and troubleshooting. Is there any of that with inside wireman, or is there an opportunity for that in this field. I currently flag hours so I rarely have to work 8 to get paid 8. I don’t mind working I’m just curious on day to day work. And overtime, mandatory shifts etc. Any advice is awesome I appreciate the help in advance


----------

